# Sticky  turn signal not working,67 GTO



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

My driver side front turn signal is not working, the green light on the dash is not working either when I turn the signal on. The bulb is fine and works, all other turn signal lights work, there is no power to the bulb holder. Can some one tell me where to turn to find an electrical diagram? Or any ideas where the problem could be? thanks Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would say problem in directional switch. Notice in diagram of column switch, dark blue wire from dash indicator AND to right directional feed out from switch......Eric

All 3 pics are the same , taken under different lighting....#3 seems the most clear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I got this nice laminated diagram from Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram 917-861-9131........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I had just checked the website out from the bottom of your schematic. Never saw "colored" ones before, very cool.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not too expensive, well worth having...found it one-bay. I guess you could call and order direct. Eric


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Turn Signal Malfunction*

Just fought this war with my '65. The T/S switch has a LOT of functions routed thru it! With an assistant, check to see if the brake lights are out as well. They probably are. The problem lies in the fusebox connection. Over the years, the plastic locks on the sides of the box that connect the box and dash harness lost their ability to lock and the connections vibrated apart. This happened to me after installing a new T/S switch. It worked for 2 weeks then quit. Replaced the flasher unit, brake light pedal switch to no avail. Bumped the fusebox while I was under the dash & the flasher started ticking! I squeezed the fusebox back together & everything is working. Cheap fix. 

Scott
1965 LeGTO


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello Scott, you are correct my brake lights are not working either. I did not realize it until you mentioned to check it out. Do you have a direct email address, I would like to speak with you regarding the fix. My direct email is [email protected] I unsure what to do with the fuse box and would like to get more information. thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike, did you check the fuses?? Gently push the fuse box against the fire wall and see if function returns. You didn't mention no brake lights in your original post. Could br many things!!!! Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mike, Scott is correct that group of wires control your brake lights and turn signals, I have circled the steering column connection on the diagram that Eric posted and I have taken a picture of the actual plug on my 67. The wires come out of the bottom of the column and go to the plug which is under the dash,

Good luck,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you have corrosion in your fuse block you may have to clean the contact area to ensure a good connection. I've even had to put one end of the fuse in just enough to keep it in the block. I didn't snap it in all the way. I was getting a better connection that way(I still have the old glass style). I have a new Painless block just sitting there waiting to be put in. I know it's going to be a headache to put in, that's why I haven't done it yet....


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I just fixed a 1967 gto Saturday that had no brake lights or 4-way flashers working. The fuse holder was rusty and not making contact. When this was happening on my 1964 GTO I pulled the fuse block from the firewall, removed all the fuses and soaked it in muratic acid overnight. That takes all the rust away. Works like new


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, I found the brake light fuse to be burned out. I replaced it and now the brake lights work. My turn signal has yet to work. I tried pushing the fuse block from the engine side toward the fire wall and that make no difference in the turn signal. It still does not work. I checked the wiring under the dash (thanks for the pictures) and could not find anything loose. My next step is to trace the wiring back from the turn signal and see if I have power at any point. One thing I found yesterday is that I do not have ground straps from the engine to the frame and engine to the firewall. I ordered the ground straps and once they arrive will install. Unsure where they go any ideas anyone? I have the A-frame to the fender well only ground strap. The other two are missing. Does any one have a picture or can tell me where the light housing goes for the trunk and the under hood light? thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mshidner said:


> Unsure where they go any ideas anyone? I have the A-frame to the fender well only ground strap. The other two are missing. Does any one have a picture


These pictures may help with grounding;


*Passenger's side turn signal/brake housing ground to tail panel support,*









*Driver's side turn signal/brake housing ground to tail panel support,*









*Passenger's head to firewall groundstrap*









*Another Passenger's head to firewall groundstrap*









*Passenger's inner fender to Frame Strap,*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A few more,

*Battery negative cable to block with ground strap to frame*









*Frame straped to trunk floor brace to gas tank brace to neg gas tank sensor*










*another picture of the frame straped to trunk floor brace to gas tank brace to neg gas tank sensor*


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures of the ground straps. Unsure about the one on the gas tank to frame. Where is this one exactly? Thanks


----------



## andreasue (Dec 7, 2010)

LeGTO said:


> Just fought this war with my '65. The T/S switch has a LOT of functions routed thru it! With an assistant, check to see if the brake lights are out as well. They probably are. The problem lies in the fusebox connection. Over the years, the plastic locks on the sides of the box that connect the box and dash harness lost their ability to lock and the connections vibrated apart. This happened to me after installing a new turn signal switch. It worked for 2 weeks then quit. Replaced the flasher unit, brake light pedal switch to no avail. Bumped the fusebox while I was under the dash & the flasher started ticking! I squeezed the fusebox back together & everything is working. Cheap fix.


I think the best thing to do is to have a mechanic to fix the turn signal switch. Better than following the diagram and committing errors that might worsen the electrical components of your car. But if you have guts to do it then go for it than paying labor cost. I will also look for an assistant. I also have the same problem.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Turn Signals*



68greengoat said:


> If you have corrosion in your fuse block you may have to clean the contact area to ensure a good connection. I've even had to put one end of the fuse in just enough to keep it in the block. I didn't snap it in all the way. I was getting a better connection that way(I still have the old glass style). I have a new Painless block just sitting there waiting to be put in. I know it's going to be a headache to put in, that's why I haven't done it yet....


Try emergency flasher and see if all lights work. I went through all this with my 67. I plugged a new turn signal into the connector and all is well. Be sure and try to solve the corrision problems as everyone suggested. I have three 67's and two of the turn signals switches went bad. Drove me nuts trying to figure it all out. Bunch of stuff goes through the turn signal switch.


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I was having problems with my '66 GTO turn signals. One day while driving, they went out. Or should I say, the turn signals would blink, but very dim. I keep looking for a bad ground, but didn't find it. I decided to check the fuse box connections, While probing the bottom fuse, the turn signals started working. YES, bad connection. I pulled the fuse out and it fell apart!!!! The fuse was bad, the internal connection failed, not blown but just came apart internally.!!! I cleaned all fuse connections and replaced all fuses. Now I back in business!!!


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Take the white ground wire off at the fender and clean the contact. I fixed mine like that. I've replaced two switches. The old ones are very fragile. Mike


----------



## jolly1 (Feb 3, 2012)

*no directional in 67 pontiac tempest*

All my light work but I have no directionals, checked everything ...put in new directional switch in,,does any one know what the fuses go toat the fuse box? ....a lable chart of some kind...so I can check them all,  even my flashers work. Im baffled can any one steer me in the right direction. 
thanks doug


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*cancel cam*

Check under steering wheel and make sure everything there is working. Had same type problem in my 65 GTO.


----------



## Nailbanger (Aug 20, 2017)

Did you check for a good ground?


----------

